# Cd/DVD Cabinet



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I Built this Cabinet for a customer and she finished it to match her other cabinets. I will probably take a picture of the next job unfinished since I'm not crazy about the high gloss finish she done. Who knows it might just be me.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

RR,
These crazy finishes are starting to follow you around.:laughing: A little rubbing with some 0000 steel wool will take a little of that shine off. I like satin finishes on most of what I do. But that's just me.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Mike, I agree with you on the satin or maybe a mat finish. these look exactly like the finish she did on her other cabinets shiney. I knew she was going to finish it but didn't expect the shine to reflect back into my picture so much. like I said next time take the picture unfinished or maybe no flash. Still new at this woodworking and posting on this forum but I like both.


Richard Brown


----------

